# Dewalt dw626 router lift



## Majeed (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, i'm new to this forum, and i find it very helpfull.
I recently bought a dewalt dw626 router, its 3hp, very powerfull! And heavy too!
I'm looking for a lift for it...
I saw 2 owesome looking lifts with good reviews, Jessem master-R-Lift II and PRL-V2.

What lift do you recommend? Are these lifts compatible with my router?
Any other suggestions will be welcomed! 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Majeed.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I have the Master Lift II and it is great. I bought the one from Incra because I like the mag Lock rings made for the Incra models. The lift is versatile and it can fit many different routers without the need for additional adapters at additional expenses.


----------



## Majeed (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for your response. but still you didnt mention what lift is compatible with my dw626 dewalt router...?


----------



## Spelch (Apr 3, 2010)

Majeed said:


> Hi, i'm new to this forum, and i find it very helpfull.
> I recently bought a dewalt dw626 router, its 3hp, very powerfull! And heavy too!
> I'm looking for a lift for it...
> I saw 2 owesome looking lifts with good reviews, Jessem master-R-Lift II and PRL-V2.
> ...


Welcome Najeed. I'm new too. My 1st post in fact.

I use a Woodrat plungebar, which I find excellent on my DW626. I seem to recall it was a type "F" from memory.

I had to adjust the "toothing" on the plunge lock, which was merely loosening its screw, turning the lock lever one notch & retightening. This enabled smooth plunging and instant locking. It's just so much faster & more positive than any other router lift. 

Accuracy is provided as always with the normal plunge guides, and there's absolutely no lessening of total plunge depth as there is with others. In fact with a routerchuck fitted to replace the collet & nut the whole assembly protrudes slightly thru the soleplate on full plunge, allowing over the table bit exchange at full plunge with only a 5/64" allen keyed T-wrench. No need for spindle locks or anything.

As an added bonus the whole assembly is self contained on the router, and is even more useful for conventional hand-held plunging too.

Even better, the whole kit & kaboodle is as cheap as chips, and dead simple to fit & operate.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Majeed said:


> Hi, i'm new to this forum, and i find it very helpfull.
> I recently bought a dewalt dw626 router, its 3hp, very powerfull! And heavy too!
> I'm looking for a lift for it...
> I saw 2 owesome looking lifts with good reviews, Jessem master-R-Lift II and PRL-V2.
> ...


I am very partial to JessEm...
quality smooth equipment...
suburb customer service...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Majeed said:


> Thanks for your response. but still you didnt mention what lift is compatible with my dw626 dewalt router...?


I believe neither....
I'm pretty sure the DW626 is motor and base monolithic and not separable...
both of those lifts you cited are more for detachable motors like Bosch 1617, Porter Cable 7518 and the like......
I think the Wood Rat plunge bar would be more to fulfilling your needs...

*JessEm says...*

Fits PC 7518/690/890, Bosch 1617/1618, DeWalt 610/618, Makita 1101, Hitachi M12VC & KM12VC, Milwaukee 5625/5615/5616/5619, Craftsman 17543/17540/28190, and Rigid R29302.

*woodpeckers says...*

The PRL-V2 comes standard with (1) set of motor pads, available for the following:

Bosch 1617,- 1618
Craftsman 17542, 17540,- 28190
Dewalt 618
Porter Cable7518
Porter Cable 690, 890, 1617, 1618
Milwaukee 5625-20

Sorry... no DW626 listed for either lift...


----------



## Spelch (Apr 3, 2010)

Then there's the Router Raizer.

I believe a model "100" will fit the DW626 base, in that it is similar but different to the DW625/MOF177E/T12 base: same rod spacing, same guide spacing, same depth limiting guide, but different base aperture, guide bushes and overall dimensions.

This has similar characteristics to conventional router lifts: through the base height adjustment winder, painfully s_l_o_w action, but is also self contained (attached to the router rather than vise versa) to allow conventional hand held use also. Mercifully, it can also be "disconnected" to allow conventional plunging and raising at usefully sane speeds. It is also designed to work from the top too for handwork, but would better be restricted (with it's micrometric screw adjustment) to the more patient user.

It comes with a bag of assorted hardware to adapt the product to a wide range of manufacturer's products, and requires a modicum of mechanical aptitude (and a 12.7mm drill bit) to install.

It also costs a mere fraction of the other's prices.


----------



## dogrady76 (Oct 9, 2016)

did you find out which one fits the 626?


----------

